
Twilio (TWLO) trading above 60% of IPO price on NYSE - mountaineer22
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/23/twilio-starts-trading-at-23-99-per-share-up-more-than-60-from-ipo-price/
======
mountaineer22
_According to its S-1 filing, at the end of 2015, Twilio brought in $166.92
million in revenue, but had a net loss of $35.5 million._

